# Fuedal RP sign-up



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OK, this is how it goes:
You are an innocent villager, with no exitement, etc.
Enter a travelling man, who recruits all of you as bodyguards.
Trust me, big plot twist at the end:mrgreen:
Write your characters like this:
Name: obvious.
Weapons: Keep it imple, a sword at most. Bows, knives, etc are good.
Appearance: obvious.
Backround: just a brief overlook of his life in the village.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright Discy, i'm in.

Name: Avrin Gramgel 
Weapons: A bow, a slightly rusted hunting knife and a set of sharpened Boars tusks.
Appearance: Relativly young, only about mid twenty's, clean shaven face, short black hair. Woolen clothes and leather shoes.
Backround: Avrin was a hunter for his village, he would hunt deer and game to sell to the butcher with his father. But his father was kiled was killed by a wild boar, it's this boars tusks that now arm avrin. He became a little dpressed when his only family member died and has since spent most of his time in the woods. Though it was by chance that he was in the village to be drafted as a body guard.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Discy, it's good you're creating a RP, but there's nothing to draw me in here.

You've given my three things to interest me, and frankly, they're a bit generic. Ordinary Joe, ploughing the fields meets a magic man, something happens. Tada.

While the suspense is there, I can find out by watching how it unfolds in the thread.

Is there anything that can make me join the Roleplay? Who are you? What is your goal?

An example is the Roleplay 'Land of Nagash' by NoiseMarine. He set out that we were a band of mercenaries, lead by a man with a big secret, and that we were making our way to the desert. Knowing that the desert is full of hostiles, and that they are guarding suitably big rewards of gold. That's a big enough reason for people to join up, make lots of money, uncover secret artefacts, get fed and make lots of money. However, as the plot unfolded, those involved began to grow suspicious, and it soon seemed that it was funded by a madman wanting to become a Lord of Darkness. While this ultimate goal was hidden, just saying there's a plot twist does not give me a reason to join up.

Sorry, it's got promise, but no selling point. "I'm Out". 

Unless you can tempt me?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I agree with Vaz. Saying that...

Name: Ged Gnash
Weapons: a MASSIVE Warhammer.
Appearance: pale blond hair, quite and very thin. Many people find it amusing seeing someone so slim carrying such a large weapon and yet somehow he manages.
Background: he had a mostly happy childhood until he was 13 and mauled by a wild bear. He managed to recover however with the only visible scars on his chest and stomach. Soon after that he discovered a pile of extremely light metal in the forest and spent 2 years saving up his money to have it smelt into the perfect Warhammer by the blacksmith. He keeps the lightness factor of his weapon secret so as to confuse his enemies and shock his friends. He is now only 17 years old and works in the fields. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, it may seem a bit generic at the start, but there are a lot of plot twists that hopefully will keep you thinking; heres a hint: the man who is hiring bodyguards is being chased by a Witch Hunter, yet he claims to be innocent...
:biggrin:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"A story without a good intro, is a story that's put down says I" go on, give a bigger hint.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, basicly the guy is a witch, and is being hunted by a Witch Hunter(sic), who captures you all, but the witch escapes in the confusion. The WH commands you all to help capture the witch, otherwise you die.
After that, things get more interesting(hint: daemons!)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The problom with that is: 
Daemons+Vilagaer= Dead vilagers.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, well, the WH will probebly consider you as meatshields(hehe, just like me in Halo), but you will get backup(Hint: Ogre).


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Eah, I'll pass. Hiding behind the big guy isnt verry fun for me in this kind of thing inless I can cast fireball...


----------

